# Perdido Beach!



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey yall. Went out last weekend and got a few Pomps and missed many other hits. Had a friend limit out the other afternoon. Imma head out there around 10 with a buddy. Anyone else wanna join? Lets give it a go. :thumbup:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I am heading to Perdido and westward from now on. I have not caught ANYTHING on the east end of the beach. i.e. Portofinos, Navarre area.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I went out near pickens after i didnt get anything at perdido and we hooked up on a red and i had a pomp up on the beach then it spit the hook and swam away


----------

